# Mononeon & Jacob Collier....... left handed bass player with right hand bass



## Silence-is-Golden (May 3, 2017)

for those who also enjoy this

super player, a bit weird ....nonetheless have a look of some of his other video's and look at his "recipy for music" at the end.

And this one too!:


----------



## Joram (May 4, 2017)

Re-listening Harry Potter and the sorcerer's stone's score. Pretty amazing. Still. Very very good score.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 4, 2017)

Hmmmm...... I get it..........

The sun in the Algarve in may shines most beautifully during dusk & dawn!

Thanks for your post Joram.

( and was it good fun working with miss saxuality again?)


----------

